# Just a deck



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Last exterior of the season, done a few weeks ago. SW Woodscapes and SW Deckscapes. 95% of my work was interior this year, so it was a joy to get outside. The house gets painted in the spring.


----------

